# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Me tre prerje...

## skender76

Kemi nje kek ne forme te rrumullakt(keku me arra m'pelqen shum). Jena 8 FORUMISTA. Si t'squt qe jena duhet me e pre torten ne 8 pjese te barabarta(se nryshe plas sherri apo *nokujt* i met *hatri*) por vetem me tre prerje. Si???

----------


## skender76

Ou, forumista, na e gjeni mnyren me pre kekun se nryshe ka per tu prish, se ka vez mrena.

----------


## gesti_7

nje prerje e bejme ne forme rrumbullake me diameter me te vogel per ta ndare ne dy pjese pastaj bejme 2 prerje normale per ta ndare ne 4 pjese dhe keshtu formohen tete copat qe me duket do i hame vetem ne te dy. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

> nje prerje e bejme ne forme rrumbullake me diameter me te vogel per ta ndare ne dy pjese pastaj bejme 2 prerje normale per ta ndare ne 4 pjese dhe keshtu formohen tete copat qe me duket do i hame vetem ne te dy.


Jo mor Gest jo, ti japim ka pak t'gjithve se e kan qef, por si ka shku menja asnjanit (pervec Metit qe e ka gjet me t'paren) me e pre horizontalisht. E meriton ti me Metin nje Bravooo...

----------


## Borix

vazhdoj te qendroj i mendimit qe Dr. Ronald D. Laing do te ishte moderatori me i pershtatshem ne kete nenforum...

----------


## *Anxhi*

> vazhdoj te qendroj i mendimit qe Dr. Ronald D. Laing do te ishte moderatori me i pershtatshem ne kete nenforum...


 :pa dhembe: ..............

----------


## skender76

> vazhdoj te qendroj i mendimit qe Dr. Ronald D. Laing do te ishte moderatori me i pershtatshem ne kete nenforum...


T'lutem ma shpjego domethanien, se 'po arri me e kuptu. Ca dojn doktorat te temat e mija. Un per vete s'kam nevoj...

----------

